# digital dash!



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

hello, I was wondering if it would be at all possibe to put the digital a\c control unit on an analog car and if so would I just need the wiring for it or would I need some other things too.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

way more trouble than it's worth. buy a parts car with a working system and swap everything behind the dash. then, add some wiring to the interior roof. then, swap a couple parts in the engine bay.

And then, you'd have almost no control over the climate control system. The auto stuff sucks. You can't tell it squat. It puts air out where it wants air. It kicks on and off randomly.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

And if it ever goes out it defaults to a hot ass defroster...

Ask me how I know. Having that crap going crazy is NOT cool at 100 degrees in July.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, after seeing the wiring harness from the other car I have, I decided that the trouble was to great for the type of swap it is.


----------

